# day light savings....



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Debate over daylight time continues as most of Canada springs forward this weekend - Canada - CBC News

Did you know?....
Only the government will tell you that by cutting off the bottom of your blanket, and sewing it to the top of your blanket, you can achieve a "longer" blanket!?!?!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good one!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Was a dumb Idea still is . we are stuck with it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why in hell do we still do this??


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

With daylight savings time kids who walk to the bus or school in the mornings are much more likely to have the sun up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Having moved to AZ (we don't have to change our clocks) I really love watching and listening to my friends back in the midwest complain about having to get used to Daylight Saving change twice a year. I know I had a difficult time of it messing up my sleep habits for about 2 weeks. Yay for me.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

And when the kids get off the bus after school, they are most likely in the dark, or close to it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

It is a bad thing, when you work night shift... Thankfully, I'm on days. It does give me some daylight after work to wrench on my quad.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish they would leave it daylight savings year round. I'd rather have more light after work than before it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Selfish way of looking at it. I get up at 0430 everyday no madder what. As for work I work days nights some times both. I just want things to be left alone. The clock is what it is and there is no reason for them to spring them forward or fall them back. The latter in the day the sun stay up the more riding I do in full light.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More day light more eggs. But how do they make more day light? Do they realize how many fancy clocks my wife has? Each one is different, each has to be reset and done right so it makes it annoying sounds at the right time. Get it wrong and you have to start over. I am serious I have a lot of work to do tomorrow after church.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

on a sunny day, go outside and face north. When your shadow is it's very shortest, set your clock. It's noon

BF


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Saskatchewan doesn't observe dst either. I always thought it was really stupid and it drives me crazy when I'm working in Alberta.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Michigan and Indiana I hear is trying to legislate it out.sucks as it is when your on eastern standard time and you drive twenty miles south then you are in central time.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not a fan of changing the clocks twice a year!

We use UTC or Zulu time in airline ops and every time change we get someone on " Did you change the Z clock?"

UTC Time | UTC Clock | UTC Time Clock


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

It's Monday morning and I'm certainly feeling the effects of this nonsense.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I watched a story on Fox News this morning in which they were trying to attribute more dangerous driving conditions today due to day light savings. :bs: They stretched that people with less sleep get into more accidents.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

So why was DST ever started in the first place? Who does it benefit? Not me!

Seems that most don't like it. I am one of them.

Grim


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> So why was DST ever started in the first place? Who does it benefit? Not me!
> 
> Seems that most don't like it. I am one of them.
> 
> Grim


Freakin Canadians-



> History of Daylight Saving Time - DST
> 
> Daylight Saving Time (DST) is used to save energy and make better use of daylight. It was first used in 1908 in Thunder Bay, Canada.
> Business watch and one hundred dollar bill
> ...





> DST in the United States
> 
> In the US, "Fast Time" as it was called then, was first introduced in 1918 when President Woodrow Wilson signed it into law to support the war effort during World War I. The initiative was sparked by Robert Garland, a Pittsburgh industrialist who had encountered the idea in the UK. Today he is often called the "Father of Daylight Saving".
> 
> Only seven months, later the seasonal time change was repealed. However, some cities, including Pittsburgh, Boston, and New York, continued to use it until President Franklin D. Roosevelt instituted year-round DST in the United States in 1942.


The History of Daylight Saving Time


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Personally, I reap no advantage from it what so ever. Its just means I have to go around changing clocks.


----------

